# Good use of old books



## Sjlegrandma

This is one of the things I do with old books. It's great fun and once you get the hang of it pretty easy. I do all sorts of words but usually people's names. Also hearts,stars and things like that.
Last year I held an exhibition of my book folding called "pages of art" everything in the exhibition was made from a book.
I really enjoy doing this craft. Hope you enjoy seeing it.


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peppered

This is really cool!!!
Love it!


----------



## Helen Morse

lovely


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

oh wow.. awesome!!


----------



## bjstatha

Sjlegrandma said:


> This is one of the things I do with old books. It's great fun and once you get the hang of it pretty easy. I do all sorts of words but usually people's names. Also hearts,stars and things like that.
> Last year I held an exhibition of my book folding called "pages of art" everything in the exhibition was made from a book.
> I really enjoy doing this craft. Hope you enjoy seeing it.


Awesome!


----------



## Hilary4

That is very clever - I love it!


----------



## kaylink

i love these they are great.


----------



## bethshangirl

Amazing! ....thank you for showing us. ( So many talents on here!)


----------



## And

Wow what a great way to use old books. I can't throw away old books and nobody seems to want them so a great idea like yours I could try, and then donate to my local church cafe morning to raffle for fundraising. They have damp in their church. Please could you share your brainwave with some of us mortals.


----------



## bethshangirl

On the subject of making things with books, ...this is what the young girls next door do with old books......(e-reader/kindle cases, .....they take out the pages, & use the hard book covers)


----------



## Sjlegrandma

And said:


> Wow what a great way to use old books. I can't throw away old books and nobody seems to want them so a great idea like yours I could try, and then donate to my local church cafe morning to raffle for fundraising. They have damp in their church. Please could you share your brainwave with some of us mortals.


As with most things I make it wasn't my brainwave!
I bought the alphabet patterns over the net from rhymes with magic. I also bought some from someone else that I couldn't figure out. These are basic letters and I have numbers too.
If you google folded book art there are some fabulous works of art out there that I can only dream about. Hope that helps. Christine


----------



## ohsusana

Wow, what a clever idea. I have lots of old books but I don't think I would have the patience to fold all the pages so neatly. Well done you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

It ... looks nice, but can't something else, other than books be used for it? I mean... books are... books...


----------



## Chrissy

What a fantastic idea! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sjlegrandma

HandyFamily said:


> It ... looks nice, but can't something else, other than books be used for it? I mean... books are... books...


Far better than using them for land fill. I use Readers Digest Condensed books I buy from the opportunity shops. You would be surprised how many of them look like they have never been read. The first thing you need to do is tear out all the pages with pictures on them, about 30 a book so that would probably upset you too. I tried to read one once and the writing is so dated it was painful. The op shop has trouble selling them for $2 ea. 
So no, I can't use something else as that is part of the appeal to people.
Sorry if that offends you but each to their own.


----------



## Sue Fish

very clever...


----------



## bane

bethshangirl said:


> On the subject of making things with books, ...this is what the young girls next door do with old books......(e-reader/kindle cases, .....they take out the pages, & use the hard book covers)


Clever way to recycle. :thumbup:


----------



## bane

What a ' novel ' idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish

BeverleyBee said:


> What a ' novel ' idea. :thumbup:


hee hee!


----------



## CaroleD53

Brilliant!


----------



## eggplantlady

Wonderful! I love book art. Can you post pictures of others that you have done?


----------



## eshlemania

Lovely!


----------



## HandyFamily

Sjlegrandma said:


> Far better than using them for land fill. I use Readers Digest Condensed books I buy from the opportunity shops. You would be surprised how many of them look like they have never been read. The first thing you need to do is tear out all the pages with pictures on them, about 30 a book so that would probably upset you too. I tried to read one once and the writing is so dated it was painful. The op shop has trouble selling them for $2 ea.
> So no, I can't use something else as that is part of the appeal to people.
> Sorry if that offends you but each to their own.


To be honest, I have no idea what either Readers Digest Condensed or opportunity shops are... *blush*.

Hm, guess I'm just too old. I don't use e-readers of any sort, to me the feel of a book is part of the pleasure and... well, way, waay back when I was a child we were taught to cherish and honer books - even books that are not ones I personally like... And yes, I would sometimes buy a book I can't even read to the end - and still, would not throw away - just because it's a book, even if it is trash to me... The latest being something called "outbreak" - unfortunately, noone wants it...  And if there is one thing our home is full of, even more than yarn, it's books - but... I love the feeling of living in a library!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Beautiful!!!


----------



## jeannietta

That looks great! Very creative.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

HandyFamily said:


> To be honest, I have no idea what either Readers Digest Condensed or opportunity shops are... *blush*.
> 
> Hm, guess I'm just too old. I don't use e-readers of any sort, to me the feel of a book is part of the pleasure and... well, way, waay back when I was a child we were taught to cherish and honer books - even books that are not ones I personally like... And yes, I would sometimes buy a book I can't even read to the end - and still, would not throw away - just because it's a book, even if it is trash to me... The latest being something called "outbreak" - unfortunately, noone wants it...  And if there is one thing our home is full of, even more than yarn, it's books - but... I love the feeling of living in a library!


That's all good. I don't feel I am being disrespectful to books as I am giving then new life. I love books as much as the next person that's why I use books from a charity shop!


----------



## maysmom

I'll have to look up that craft. My daughter saw a purse made out of the covers of a hardcover book on Etsy. I have about 15 old encyclopedias, outdated but basically worthless as books--the "dream" sculpture would be great. Thanks for sharing--


----------



## Sjlegrandma

maysmom said:


> I'll have to look up that craft. My daughter saw a purse made out of the covers of a hardcover book on Etsy. I have about 15 old encyclopedias, outdated but basically worthless as books--the "dream" sculpture would be great. Thanks for sharing--


You're welcome.
Do have a go its very addictive and quite easy when you get the hang of it. Some books are better to work with than others though. I have made all sorts of things with books and book pages. I especially like making wreaths with book page flowers.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

This may give you an idea of some other ways to use book pages.it was from an exhibition I held last year.


----------



## Abi_marsden

Wow that's amazing.do you sell your work? It's so personal.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Abi_marsden said:


> Wow that's amazing.do you sell your work? It's so personal.


The church I attend has a gallery and gift shop and I donate my work to the gallery shop which I manage on a voluntary basis. It's great fun and gives me something to do.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Wow, have never seen that before.


----------



## gloxsk8

Love it!


----------



## jonibee

"Awesome"..Attractive way of using a book rather then discarding it..


----------



## gracemd

This is a great idea to use old books. It certainly draws your attention.


----------



## tweeter

cleaver idea


----------



## maysmom

Sjlegrandma said:


> You're welcome.
> Do have a go its very addictive and quite easy when you get the hang of it. Some books are better to work with than others though. I have made all sorts of things with books and book pages. I especially like making wreaths with book page flowers.


My daughter would love to craft with you! She saw an idea for wedding table centerpieces made of stacked hardcovers and individual pages arranged like a runner. I'll have to check out the flowers--


----------



## theyarnlady

What a good idea. Will share this with a friend as she loves new ideas.


----------



## yona

Very nice.


----------



## dotcarp2000

I have 2 "Bibles" made from Readers Digest books. The middle of the book was used to paste Bible readings on the 2 open pages. Then some other things were done to make them stay open. These were given to me during my son's funeral. They are very nice.


----------



## sjosie

Oh My, Beautiful...I never would Dream this could be done. Very talented. Thank you for sharing. I love this site, always learning something new!


----------



## debsu

Love it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

OMG! This is GORGEOUS! You are so talented!

Hazel


----------



## Deb-Babbles

When I was a young girl and in Girl Scouts, we learned to fold the pages of old books to make Christmas trees. I still have one too. I use it to display Christmas card when they arrive.


----------



## dragonswing

I looked at the site. She has some free patterns but I do not know how to begin to fold them. Are there any beginning directions somewhere?


----------



## Abi_marsden

What sight? Didn't realize she had one.can you let us know what it is please.


----------



## sundrop016

I donate all my old books to the public library.


----------



## randiejg

Unique art idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cassews

What a clever idea to do with a book ! How amazing for sure ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hallsyh

Very effective. I have seen hedgehogs as well and they all look good. Did you teach yourself?


----------



## mikebkk

Very nice. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Susan from NC

Great work! Love the idea of the names..so personal.

This might help someone get the idea.


----------



## Susan from NC

Great work! Love the idea of the names..so personal.

This might help someone get the idea.


----------



## Poffas

Stunning


----------



## whitelawcs

Very nice. Thanks for the inspiration. I have seen various words, and now I might have time to try this.


----------



## KnitPicker

Sjlegrandma said:


> This is one of the things I do with old books. It's great fun and once you get the hang of it pretty easy. I do all sorts of words but usually people's names. Also hearts,stars and things like that.
> Last year I held an exhibition of my book folding called "pages of art" everything in the exhibition was made from a book.
> I really enjoy doing this craft. Hope you enjoy seeing it.


I so admire your work! Beautiful. Where can I go to learn to do this?


----------



## mopa2282

Never seen anything like this before,i like it.


----------



## jacqui_c

That's neat!!! More to show?


----------



## Knitnutty

This is such a great way to save old useless books. You do wonderful work.


----------



## happyknitter66

Love it


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Wow!


----------



## Nana5

WOW!! That is really different.....love it!!


----------



## jeanne63

Any instructions or links?


----------



## Ginny K

Wow! Love it...did you just think of it yourself? I am intrigued with the creative things people think of and do.


----------



## Brawny

This is really neat. Sounds like a good gift to give to a person who loves to read.


----------



## TAYATT

20 Upcycled Book Crafts
http://www.care2.com/greenliving/20-ways-to-reuse-old-books.html?page=2


----------



## Gundi2

interesting.


----------



## Dot Smith

This brought back memories of the Christmas angels everyone made many yrs. ago out of book pages. Does anyone else remember these? Seems like there was also a Santa. Cute idea but I love my old books


----------



## gjz

Beautiful! How would l go about learning this?


----------



## tinykneecaps

Awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme! I have folded magazines into a Christmas Tree, but never seen anything like this before. Thanks for introducing me to it and I will look into it further.


----------



## Damama

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi

awesome


----------



## glnwhi

sorry


----------



## SouthernGirl

I love how you recycle books.


----------



## Revan

Really love your art!


----------



## hgayle

Very nice!


----------



## AMZ

Love your work!
Can't wait to try one. Have all kind of old books some one was throw out. Been looking for ideas for a couple of years.
Thanks, Ann


----------



## laceluvr

Oh my! How creative and unique. Beautiful job.


----------



## purler

Fantastic! I am amazed x


----------



## SarahRussell

Very cool! I'm gonna try it!


----------



## Suecpee

Love these books, good job.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

Great idea and a nice gift for someone who has everything!!


----------



## rose haft

I like !


----------



## Granana48

Neat, I have an angel made in a similar manner.


----------



## Gramto2

This is a wonderful way to repurpose books....would make a great housewarming or hostess gift. So unique! Every book I buy, I pass Along to another, but this is a great idea.


----------



## mombr4

that is amazing.


----------



## rujam

Wow!


----------

